# Programmas / Software >  Tildes biroja sērijas numurs

## abidox

Kā uzzināt Tildes biroja sērijas numuru (Ir uzinstalēts uz datora, bet instalācījas disks u.t.t nozaudēts). vai ir kāds softs ar kuru var dabūt zināt, zinu, ka ir softs ar , ko var uzzināt MS office, windows un vēl dažu programmu kodus un atslēgas

----------


## JDat

Piezvani uz Tildi un uzprasi kur var dabūt. Kapitālistiem Tildes softs neinteresē un tāpēc ne viens netaisa. Vēl var parakties pa reģistu, gan jau ka tur ir. Ja sākam filosofēt, tad priekš kam vajag Tildi, ja neskaita LV gramatiku Wordā?

EDIT: Tildei ir 2 labas programmas: Karogs un Lingo. Pārējais uz Recycle Bin.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Tieši tā - nafig vajadzīgs tāds murgs kā "TB". Spēlītes var uzspēlēt, bet pārējais ir absolūti lieks un piemēslo tik kompi. Ja nepietiek rakstīt latviešu tekstus ar labo "Alt", no LU lapas var novilkt mazus utilītus "_apostrofs_" un "_vilnītis_". Atliek uzinstalēt un attiecīgi ieslēgt "default input language". Labu tulkotāju arī netrūkst. Ja gadās kas ārpus manas angļu/vācu saprašanas, lietoju _translate.eu_, piemēram.
Kāda jēga no kodiem, ja instalācijas diska nav? Kodi parasti vajadzīgi instalācijas procesā, kamēr disks vēl šūblādē griežas.

----------


## JDat

> Tieši tā - nafig vajadzīgs tāds murgs kā "TB". Spēlītes var uzspēlēt, bet pārējais ir absolūti lieks un piemēslo tik kompi. Ja nepietiek rakstīt latviešu tekstus ar labo "Alt", no LU lapas var novilkt mazus utilītus "_apostrofs_" un "_vilnītis_". Atliek uzinstalēt un attiecīgi ieslēgt "default input language". Labu tulkotāju arī netrūkst. Ja gadās kas ārpus manas angļu/vācu saprašanas, lietoju _translate.eu_, piemēram.
> Kāda jēga no kodiem, ja instalācijas diska nav? Kodi parasti vajadzīgi instalācijas procesā, kamēr disks vēl šūblādē griežas.


 Es lietoju http://laacz.lv/apostrofs/

----------


## abidox

uz kompja uzinstalēts un vajag dabūt zināt un tas arī viss, citādi piekrītu, TB -> miskaste

----------


## bbarda

Protams ka arī noticējām par orģinālu disku kuru nozaudēji!Man personīgi tilde vispār nav vajadzīga un tildes spēlītes nesmu vispār spēlējis,nezinu kādas visspār tur ir,lai gan datorā ir 8tā tilde.

----------


## abidox

> Protams ka arī noticējām par orģinālu disku kuru nozaudēji!Man personīgi tilde vispār nav vajadzīga un tildes spēlītes nesmu vispār spēlējis,nezinu kādas visspār tur ir,lai gan datorā ir 8tā tilde.


 
IR UZINSTALĒTS UZ KOMPJA, BET VAJAG DABŪT TO NO PAŠAS INSTALĀCIJAS 

ja vēl nav skaidrs, pateikšu piemēru - ir tādas programmas ar kurām var uzzināt kāds ir CD-KEY piemēram uz PC uzinstalētajam MS OFFICE u.t.t nu tjip, kas to KEY izloba no pašas programmas (kas jau ir uzinstalētu un reģistrēta (vienalga legāli vai nelegāli))

reģistros netaisos rakāties - nav laika un lasīju , ka TB dažreiz pat reģistros nevar atrast (?)

----------


## JDat

> Protams ka arī noticējām par orģinālu disku kuru nozaudēji!Man personīgi tilde vispār nav vajadzīga un tildes spēlītes nesmu vispār spēlējis,nezinu kādas visspār tur ir,lai gan datorā ir 8tā tilde.
> 
> 
>  
> IR UZINSTALĒTS UZ KOMPJA, BET VAJAG DABŪT TO NO PAŠAS INSTALĀCIJAS 
> 
> ja vēl nav skaidrs, pateikšu piemēru - ir tādas programmas ar kurām var uzzināt kāds ir CD-KEY piemēram uz PC uzinstalētajam MS OFFICE u.t.t nu tjip, kas to KEY izloba no pašas programmas (kas jau ir uzinstalētu un reģistrēta (vienalga legāli vai nelegāli))
> 
> reģistros netaisos rakāties - nav laika un lasīju , ka TB dažreiz pat reģistros nevar atrast (?)


 Nu ko tu atkal pīpē? Ja nezini kaa softi nolasa CD-Key priekš MS programām, tad tava bēda. NAV TĀDA SOFTA KAS NOLASA UN PARĀDA TILDES CD-KEY. TILDE NAV MS OFFICE. VAI NU REGISTRĀ MEKLĒ VAI NU NE KO NEATRADĪSI.

Vislabāk būtu ka tu parasītu palīdzību kvalificētam datoristam nevis pats ākstītos.

----------


## marizo

Start
Run
regedit

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Tilde\Tildes Birojs 2005

īzī

----------

